

Twitter is getting four nines uptime, but questions about the business model remain - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/12/23/fail-whales-are-fleeting-twitter-business-questions-remain

======
smoody
"but questions about the business model remain" -- only in the minds of
reporters trying to scare up readers.

